# Percentage of tags filled.



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

Hunt Baraga County....saw 3 deer in four days, and one was our camp deer we feed darn near out of hand. Needless to say, no Mossy Horns here.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Bought 3 filled 1 (33%). still have a month though. I guess i have a about 33% of the season lest to fill my 66% of my tags:yikes: .


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I usually buy the combo and put in for a public doe tag and if I get that I have 3 permits. This is what I received this year and I have filled 2 out of 3 so 2/3. I also still plan on buying one more doe permit for private land. So I hopefully will fill that one. 

Good Luck to All the rest of the season,

fulldraw


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

3 tags (combo and a public antlerless) 0% filled. Saw three dear and all were running at a dead sprint. Just awfull!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Only bought the combo this year, Let 3 does go on my second hunt otherwise I would have no tags left. Didn't see any deer Nov 7-11, where I was sure I would nail one. Skipped gun season this year. I'll am hopefull that I fill the second tag. Since I was really targeting Does this year I should have shot that second one, but then my season would have been over. 

[edit] Thats 50% for the mathamatically challenged.


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

bought combo, 2 private doe and one public doe. 
got two tags left.

60% success. so far.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

4 bought(combo & 2 private antlerless), 1 filled= 25%


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am planning on filling my two doe permits this month. Either with bow or muzzleloader. 

I bought 4 tags, and have filled 1, so I am at 25%. I could be at 100%, but man am I picky!!!!!!!


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

2 Tags 1 Filed 50%


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

2 bucks

1 doe tag left.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

2 buck tags filled 1 doe tag to go.

Scott


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

We don't have doe tags in my DMU and it's really not appropriate to even harvest one so I have basically 2 buck tags, and one is filled. I've only filled that 2nd tag (shot 2 bucks) twice in 18 years but I'll enjoy ML hunting and even late bow with that 2nd tag hoping to get a chance at a U.P. Monstor..even if one never comes my way.

50:50


----------



## JDH (Oct 28, 2004)

Bought combo and two private land doe tags. Only filled one of the doe tags so far this year. Hopefully can tag something in December.
1/4 = 25%


----------

